# new to plowing driveways



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey im getting a homesteader on my trailblazer and i am gonna do driveways and small lots but mostly driveways. how do i go about doing it. do i need special insurance? and how do i write out contracts? im not really making a business just a few extra bucks!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats a business, If you charge its a business if you have a contract its a business. You need insurance. in mass if you are ONLY plowing driveways you can get a special rider on you truck insurance for cheep. If you do Lots then you need commercial insurance. Talk to your insurance person they should know. The homesteder is a pretty light weight plow for doing lots.

I think


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Agreed. It is a business. You MUST have insurance. People will not even let me on their lot without me showing a copy of it. No offense, but that plow is not going to be able to do much, but I guess you have to start somewhere. Do not treat it like "IM JUST TRYING TO MAKE A FEW BUCKS!" It will not work. DO not lowball and do a good job. Be legit! Seriously think about it.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Forgot to add, how old are you?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

N&CLandscaping;714272 said:


> Forgot to add, how old are you?


Profile says 22. Old enough.


----------



## gureck233 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can give me any tips on how to bid on plowing accounts?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

gureck233;714699 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me any tips on how to bid on plowing accounts?


Some bill by the push some by season some by the storm, Dont work for free, price varies from area to area I'm in an up scale neighborhood, price can be from $25 to $60 DEPENDS.


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

im taking it seriously but it would only be like 10 driveways a storm and i said maybe small lots like very small lots like a dunkin donuts or my works lot nothin big thats why i said just a few bucks ya know!!!! i know its a small plow and i wouldnt beat it up.but thanks for answering


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dude, any lightweight plow is gonna get beat up more than any commercial weight plow.

The Homesteader and Suburbanite's are supposedly good little plows (never used one myself), but I'm sure 10 driveways and a small lot or two would take a toll out of that plow, not to mention your truck.

Not saying anything against it. Around here, I charge people $20-$50 depending on the size of their driveway, and I'm using a shovel and snowblower.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep in mind the smaller the plow the harder it will be on your truck. IE I can do an average drivway in 15 min, 20 if you include shoveling vs 30 min with a smaller plow. Also I can do it less pushes than a smaller plow - less fwd and reverse, less wear and tear. I am refering to a standard 2 car drivway. I have a Boss 7'6" . Yes I spent $4300 on it but thats brand new there are used ones out there for alot less and the longterm advantages pay off. Also consider, you may only have 10 drives now but you may want to take on more later. lol if your like many of us here you WILL take on more. You will be able to do a better job and a job faster with a full size plow. Consider this as well. Say a storm hits 4-6inches and its taking you longer than normal to plow because of haveing a small plow. You will have customers calling wondering where you are and why they cant get out to go to work. thats a good way to lose customers. Im not trying to discourage you rather I am trying to point out that if you are going to buy a plow simply to make some extra money than you need to consider that cheaper may not be the best route to make money


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

listen i thank you for all of your answers to my question but......you keep bringin up the smallness of the plow I KNOW HOW SMALL IT IS but its the best my truck can put on and in my price range i really dont have a choice!! also i dont believe fisher would make and sell a plow for 3000+ to do one driveway per storm thats pointless....i do believe they made it for small jobs such as driveways which i will be doing its not like im biding for a huge plaza or doing a 20 mile state route im doing a small amount of driveways to earn a few bucks to pay off the plow and ill get it tuned up whenever it needs it im not going to plow 50 miles an hour or anything!!!! lol hope you get my point i understand its a weak small plow but i do think a $3200 plow can handle some driveways each year!!!!


----------



## Russ's Repair (Oct 7, 2008)

somebody has little @#$% syndrome and doesn't like to hear how small it is. I think what everyone here is trying to say is that the plow wasn't meant for what you eventually will end up doing. It's called the homesteader for a reason! I personally have a 8ft hd but if I had a small vehicle to plow with and had limited options then go with a snoway.Something thats built to handle what you have now plus some. And like the others said don't lowball!!!!! It kills those of us who need the money to pay the bills.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

i personally wouldnt go with the homesteader . Hell, for that price you can get your rig outfitted with a plow that is more versitile in many more situations. That way you are not limited on your future options on what you will do with your future plans in the plowing industry(i wouldve said business but that seems to be a sore subject). But thats just my opinion. I myself would hate to realize that i blew 4K on something that isnt going to suit my needs. Choose plows wisely.


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

listen RUSS no i dont have an attitude i know what kind of plow i am buying but i dont think they built it to plow one drive per storm im sorry. and dont act like i dont pay bills because i prob make less than all of you im just doing what i need to do that fits my needs im not low balling it just seems you guys think im gonna do like 80 drives relax its 10 and 6 are family members i really dont think ill be getting more and im sure the plow can handle it. i dont know why people have to be like this


----------



## MIwinter (Dec 20, 2008)

he can/should plow whatever he wants to. He will find out the hard way when he figures out rookie mistakes (very expensive) and you will see what im talking about first time you plow in a sidewalk, hit a car or anything else


----------



## Russ's Repair (Oct 7, 2008)

so the 6 that are family drives....what they don't put any stress on the plow cause its a family drive???????????good luck buddy.......this just happens to be one of those industries where it doesn't pay to skimp!!!!!


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

why do you all have attitudes i just wanna plow a few drives why are you so against ithis a rookie mistake


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm more concerned with the car than the plow. those trannies aren't built for pushin. I've heard of people doing more than him with a snowbear. Not that i'd want to but yah know how it is.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I live in NH too, I only plow my driveways and some family driveways. I figured I'd check into insurance, and called my provider to find out what I needed to do. He told me not to worry about it, as long as I'm not doing a lot of driveways. I think what he was trying to say to me is that they would pay if something were to happen, but he's not officially endorsing it because he would get into trouble for not selling me the more expensive insurance.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i doubt they would cover something your not paying for


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think if you stick to 6-8 driveways (small at that- not long, wide driveways), take your time and go easy you would be fine with that setup. I wouldn't even consider doing commercial lots like a dunkin donuts or where ever you work. You need a set-up that can push back piles and stack high and not put alot of stress on your rig. Plus, i doubt any business will hire you with that setup if you are a one vehicle operation. This is your daily driver right?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Steve'sZr2;716175 said:


> I think if you stick to 6-8 driveways (small at that- not long, wide driveways), take your time and go easy you would be fine with that setup. I wouldn't even consider doing commercial lots like a dunkin donuts or where ever you work. You need a set-up that can push back piles and stack high and not put alot of stress on your rig. Plus, i doubt any business will hire you with that setup if you are a one vehicle operation. This is your daily driver right?


hate to say it but a few local gas stations have guys with the homesteader plowing them
i drove by there and did a double take WHAT THE F
hey if you think it will hold up for you and is what YOU want then go for it
just make sure you keep up with the storm, go slow, and dont try and do something your vehicle cant handle
plowing is hard on trucks which is why most have 3/4 or 1 ton pickups with hd plows
good luck


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't see how they can make a good profit like that. Thats alot of time and gas money to keep up with a storm i would think.

maybe a thing to look into would to be a Sub or similar to small lots. That way you don't put alot of stress and demand on your rig, you start gaining expirience and save up to buy something larger.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i dont get it either 
how they can do it or how the gas station can hire them
i run my truck on the town and it cracks me up everytime we go by the place


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

thank you very much with your insight..i just got to say one more time i cant see why my suv and plow cant plow 10 driveways for on AVERAGE 7 storms a year..againnnnn i dont think fisher built the plow to plow one drive every storm if so the thing should weigh 100lbs and sell for 1000 i may be a rookie but dont think im stupid i came onhere for some help thinking thats what this site was for instead i got tuff internet guys talking trash sorry i asked for help it just depresses me anyways for the people who were not ***holes thank you for your help


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

just take it easy with this setup, and wait intill you can get a bigger operation going before you start making it a full time second job. If that makes any sense. 

Its pretty late in the season, but if you can get say, 2 driveways to do this year, it would be a good way to see how the setup handles. that way, you can plan for next year.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

as long as you dont beat on it it will be fine
the homestader does look like a very well built plow from what ive seen 
you just need to keep up with the snowfall especially in heavier(wet) snow
take it slow and dont try to stack a mountain with it
good luck


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok well the homesteader, from what the site says looks pretty good and all the owner comments look good. Just make sure you take it easy and go slow you should be fine. If I was you I would plow in 
4lo just to ensure that you dont go at it too hard. I made that mistake when I first started plowing and blew out my transfer case tryin to push too much too fast. Also, here is a site that has a few other plows you may want to look at. They are pretty close to the price range you metioned before. Just make sure you read the manual and see exactly what the plow can do and what it can handle so you dont over do it otherwise you will be without a truck

http://www.snowplowsupply.com/cart/store/comersus_dynamicIndex.asp


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

sparky8370;716143 said:


> I figured I'd check into insurance, and called my provider to find out what I needed to do. He told me not to worry about it, as long as I'm not doing a lot of driveways. I think what he was trying to say to me is that they would pay if something were to happen, but he's not officially endorsing it because he would get into trouble for not selling me the more expensive insurance.


What he is saying is you can do the plowing but we (as an insurance co.) will not officially cover you! That is one hell of a risk you are taking. The insurance company won't cover the damage. The insurance agent isn't the guy writing the check!

Trailblazer02...

The homesteader plow will be perfect for what you want to do. FIRST thing you MUST do is get a tranny cooler on that Trailblazer! If you don't, I can almost guarantee you'll be rebuilding the transmission by summer time. After that, just go easy, don't ram the piles and plow back a ways if you can. The TB would make an awesome driveway rig...short wheel base and a very tight turning circle. Also remember to plow in 4 low since you have it and don't plow in AWD.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Also remember that GM has a big "this truck is not meant for plowing" disclaimer in the owners manual, and any warrenty you had will no longer exist after adding the plow.

As everyone else said, if this is what you decide to do, take your time, go slow and be careful. Also make sure that you talk to your insurance agent about adding coverage to protect yourself.


----------



## lvfd50 (Jan 28, 2008)

not sure if I should get in on this, but I can't stand reading a question and when people give you their honest opinion on the matter you then argue. I just have to ask, why did you ask a question if you already know the answer? If you feel it is OK and are good with it, get the right insurance and go for it. I know the biggest mistake I have made was using equipment meant for one job and asking lots more from it. This is a guaranteed way to have problems.
Now as far as your setup I honestly can't say because I don't have experience, but I don know that I rarely see a plow on a Trailblazer and would be cautious your first year.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

lvfd50;716626 said:


> not sure if I should get in on this, but I can't stand reading a question and when people give you their honest opinion on the matter you then argue. I just have to ask, why did you ask a question if you already know the answer? If you feel it is OK and are good with it, get the right insurance and go for it. I know the biggest mistake I have made was using equipment meant for one job and asking lots more from it. This is a guaranteed way to have problems.
> Now as far as your setup I honestly can't say because I don't have experience, but I don know that I rarely see a plow on a Trailblazer and would be cautious your first year.


I saw one with a Snow Bear stuck side ways in a driveway the other day. I think it was a Snow bear is that the one you get at Home Depot


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have seen four trailblazers mine will make five in my town 3 with homesteaders and one with an old fisher mabey 6'5 7' with the chain lift and everything obviously the mounts were modified


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Trailblazer02;717862 said:


> i have seen four trailblazers mine will make five in my town 3 with homesteaders and one with an old fisher mabey 6'5 7' with the chain lift and everything obviously the mounts were modified


Hey check this out, meyer makes a commercial plow specifically for your truck no modifying required

http://www.meyerproducts.com/drive_pro.asp

Here is a link that shows the price
http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/Snowplows/Meyer-Snowplows/Meyer-Drive-Pro-Snowplows/


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

There is a Dunkin Donuts on RT 41 on my way to Highland Park that is being plowed by 2 Jeep's with Homesteaders on em. From what I understand from stopping in once in a while they are friends with the morning guy and plow the lot for a 2 Dz box and 2 coffee's each.  

Watching them one night I noticed they were beating the eep out of those Jeep's.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a Homie on my '04 Trailblazer. Prior to this I always had full sized trucks and plows. The reason I mention that is I think it's easier for me to know the limitations of the Homie than someone who has never plowed before and then buys a homeowner plow.

I've found the plow to be capable enough but there are some limitations;

On the Trailblazer you may find that the ground clearance isn't very good. Two issues there, one is transporting the plow. You can really only run around with it straight, If you tilt it, the lower edge will scrape. The second is that it has a limited stacking height. Make sure you push often and as far back as possible to avoid having to move large quantities of snow and limit stack height. I have about a 6ft high stack at the end of my drive now but it's 25ft back. That's a lesson you learn the hard way with these plows.

The plow doesn't tax the TB very much at all. I can plow in 2 wheel drive most of the time. But you want to keep in mind, this plow is not as robust as a full sized plow. Don't go bashing into piles and be aware of your old stacks that might be frozen.

There really are very few plow options for the TB. When I first bought mine, Fisher didn't even recommend it for the TB unless you had the EXT version. They've since revised that stance. I think the Homie is going to be fine for the limited number of drives you're planning on servicing as long as you keep the issues above in mind.

BTW- due to the plow attitude on this truck, I had to hang the plow off an embankment so it could go low enough to get the front end of the rams lower than the rear when purging them.


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*have a back up plan.*

my ''Steader'' is on it's 3rd motor and it's not looking good , fisher says it's a bad design, but they wont recall it , , i only plow my 500' driveway w/ it and i cross my fingers everytime ,that the ''Steader ''motor will work ! gl


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Suburbanite*

I have the suburbanite which is the same plow, different color. I'm into the third season and I have put no money into my plow. Recently I had a problem with the hydraulics and was told it was the motor. Turned out it wasn't so we'll see. The Suburbanite plow is 21" tall and 7'4" wide. The snoway 22 series is only 18" tall. The ST series is 22" tall but snoway only recommends the 6'8" plow. The plow will hold up but you need to plow easy. Like already said I would be more woried about the truck itself. Have you looked into the option of picking up a used plow truck for 3-4 grand. That might be a better idea! I would have done that but don't really want to store a truck all year long. Anyway, good luck with whatever your decision is. I have some pics of the plow working.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76682


----------



## Trailblazer02 (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah i have thought about picking a cheap plow truck but like you i cant store it i live in a apartment complex so they wouldnt allow it. luckly my girlfriends dad will let me store the plow at his house during the summer!


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

new2chevy;719327 said:


> I have the suburbanite which is the same plow, different color. I'm into the third season and I have put no money into my plow. Recently I had a problem with the hydraulics and was told it was the motor. Turned out it wasn't so we'll see. The Suburbanite plow is 21" tall and 7'4" wide. The snoway 22 series is only 18" tall. The ST series is 22" tall but snoway only recommends the 6'8" plow. The plow will hold up but you need to plow easy. Like already said I would be more woried about the truck itself. Have you looked into the option of picking up a used plow truck for 3-4 grand. That might be a better idea! I would have done that but don't really want to store a truck all year long. Anyway, good luck with whatever your decision is. I have some pics of the plow working.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76682


The Snoway 22 series is 22" tall. Hence the moniker "22".


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think you got your numbers backwards on the Sno-Way plows. I beleive the 22 is 22" tall and the ST is 18".

If you're gonna buy new and you plan to use it on more than your drive, I would advise something like a Sno-Way 22. Seems to be stronger built and they're only some 10 or 20 pounds heavier than the Steader or Suburbanite (I looked into both for my S10 Blazer). It's only like $1,500 more than a 'Steader, too, if you're getting a 'Steader for 3k


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

Trailblazer02;714727 said:


> im taking it seriously but it would only be like 10 driveways a storm and i said maybe small lots like very small lots like a dunkin donuts or my works lot nothin big thats why i said just a few bucks ya know!!!! i know its a small plow and i wouldnt beat it up.but thanks for answering


You better be making more than a little money...because you should be planning on replacing your SUN GEAR in your transmission...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i think you will be fine with a sub lite. then a few years down the road pick up a nice ultra mount or fisher ss.


----------

